# Sous-titres avec HandBreake



## Vinsouille (6 Mars 2011)

J'utilise HandBreake pour encoder mes vidéos pour mon AppleTV. Je trouve ce logiciel génial, mais je n'arrive jamais à mettre de sous-titres : j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont "mangés" à la fin, et ça ne se lit pas sur l'Apple TV. 

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------

